# #6 - Timberwolves on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Timberwolves fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #6 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The T-Wolves are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- 
7. Boston- 
8. Houston- 
9. Golden St.- 
10. Seattle- 
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Timberwolves fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #6 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The T-Wolves are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- 
7. Boston- 
8. Houston- 
9. Golden St.- 
10. Seattle- 
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have a good pick for the T-Wolves, please feel free to participate even if they are not your favorite team.

If you are a Wolves fan, please note it in your post and it will carry more weight in a close vote.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have a good pick for the T-Wolves, please feel free to participate even if they are not your favorite team.

If you are a Wolves fan, please note it in your post and it will carry more weight in a close vote.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

(Sheldon Williams at 5?! )

Tough choice between Tyrus Thomas and Brandon Roy. Overall I would give the edge to Thomas, but I think Roy would help _this_ team more, so that's my pick.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

(Sheldon Williams at 5?! )

Tough choice between Tyrus Thomas and Brandon Roy. Overall I would give the edge to Thomas, but I think Roy would help _this_ team more, so that's my pick.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

With Gay off the board and uncertainty involving Banks I'm going to have to vote for...

JJ Redick?

No, not really. Seconding Socco with the pick of Brandon Roy.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

With Gay off the board and uncertainty involving Banks I'm going to have to vote for...

JJ Redick?

No, not really. Seconding Socco with the pick of Brandon Roy.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas- i am a wolves fan


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas- i am a wolves fan


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You know me, I'll have to go with Brandon Roy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You know me, I'll have to go with Brandon Roy.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Randy Foye...Wolves fan.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

hmm
obviously between broy and tyrus thomas.. 

i think broy is very mediocre and avg... i vote for tyrus thomas.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

hmm
obviously between broy and tyrus thomas.. 

i think broy is very mediocre and avg... i vote for tyrus thomas.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas

Just think of the possibilities with him as a 6th man. The wolves are in a rebuilding process. They already have McCants who put up some decent numbers at the end of the season, not to mention Ricky Davis (who can migrate between the 2-3 spot). Having a beast like Thomas come off the bench and bring some energy, or having him play the 3-spot would be great for this team. I think he's got the tools to become the next Shawn Marion.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas

Just think of the possibilities with him as a 6th man. The wolves are in a rebuilding process. They already have McCants who put up some decent numbers at the end of the season, not to mention Ricky Davis (who can migrate between the 2-3 spot). Having a beast like Thomas come off the bench and bring some energy, or having him play the 3-spot would be great for this team. I think he's got the tools to become the next Shawn Marion.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a tie, and I have to keep it moving, so I'm copying this thread to the draft board. (I might do this occasionally throughout the draft. There's a time concern.)

I'll give it until 5:00 or so and hopefully there will be an equitable decision.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Well i dont know if my opinion counts but if i were the wolves i would draft Carney.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Brandon Roy


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

randy Foye


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

marcus williams


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

marcus banks probaly isnt going to stay in minny and the wolves defiently need a point guard so i would try to draft either randy foye or marcus williams.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The best player available, the best athlete available, the most ready to contribute now and the best fit.....

Ronnie Brewer the winner of the 2006 Paul Pierce award. He will be one of the top 5 players in this draft easily.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Super close, but with the Wolves fans votes taken into consideration, Roy is the narrow pick.

Thanks!


----------

